# P. paradoxa (Ghost)



## padkison




----------



## yen_saw

Subadult ghost - female


----------



## Jenn




----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Thats another added to the wishlist..


----------



## robo mantis

The last one looks like its giving a bad gesture lol.


----------



## Ben.M

Its givin the finger :lol: 

Brill pics, luv the different colours


----------



## robo mantis

Ben got it lol


----------



## Jenn

Thank you...


----------



## OGIGA

> The last one looks like its giving a bad gesture lol.


Haha, it does. :lol:


----------



## jplelito

Female P. paradoxa, still a bit fuzzy (covered in scales) from eating a moth:


----------



## dannyboy

gorgeose heres sum of my female


----------



## captainmerkin

nice pics (had a look last night but cant see them from work today  )

Im sure you had a black nymph it looks great!

Mine are all either beige and brown or light brown, one even had urban camoflage colouration for a few days after last molt!


----------



## Jenn




----------



## yen_saw




----------



## padkison

Ghost mantis molt sequence


----------



## Morpheus uk

Nice photos never seen mine moult yet


----------



## Rick

I am keepign these for only the second time ever. One just molted into an adult male. His wings came out messed up so hopefully the others come out fine. I have one female and three males.


----------



## jmac27

My favorite mantis. Great pics.


----------



## athicks

Ghost Mantids look awesome! haha, I really like the green ones! and the dark one covered in moth scales is pretty cool. I knew that moth scales came of on my fingers but I had never thought they came off on mantids too.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Found some pictures of some of mine







One enjoying a blue bottle
















Heres all 5 having a run round on my mister :lol:


----------



## spawn

Those are gorgeous. I didn't realize they were so small. Looked like it only spanned two fingers on the one picture of the hand. If any of you decide to sell any, shoot me a PM. I had an ooth before and only one hatched out.


----------



## randyardvark

your right they always seem to look bigger in photos


----------



## OGIGA

Awesome photos, guys! Very nice and crisp.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Heres a couple more pictures, PLEASE CAN I HAVE SOME SUB ADULT MALES!!!, 3 out of 4 females are sub adult now






Female






Male


----------



## Asa

Nice  ! I like the 5 on the mister best.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Lol, one of the females kept climbing on top of the male and making him fall off over and over :lol:


----------



## padkison

Adult Male






Adult Female


----------



## padkison




----------



## yen_saw

Great looking female ghost!! Best wishes in breeding this wonderful species.


----------



## Morpheus uk

My first female moulted to adult today, please please please please plaese please please could i have some sub adult and adult males!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just the one photo, i reached my free flickr limit


----------



## ThorEH

> Just the one photo, i reached my free flickr limit


Get a Pro account then... I did  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorhakonsen/show/


----------



## Morpheus uk

I want to but im skint as ive splashed out on my own camera, all my photos have been took by me mostly but with my dads camera, olympus IR 500, and ive just one an olympus IR 300, which is the next model up so i dont have to keep ennoying my dad to use his camera lol


----------



## Morpheus uk

Wow your photos are amazing!


----------



## Jenn

Great picutres! I had to get a pro account on flickr too. I've invited you both to join pet bugs.

This is my first adult female ghost.


----------



## Lee Slikkers

Just gorgeous...I cannot wait to see my nymphs reach that stage.

Lee


----------



## Ben.M

Beautiful  , my adult female looks exactly like her  , did u keep her in a dry environment???


----------



## Jenn

They are at about 70% I have a green and two light brown females. They are all kept in the same house.


----------



## yen_saw

Very nice pics Jenn as usual


----------



## Lee Slikkers

I currently have 5 Ghosts...they are all L2 and appear reddish-brown. Can or will they change color during the various molts and possibly appear different as adults or once their color is set are they destined to remain the same?

Lee


----------



## yen_saw

Yes Lee they can change color depending on humidity. But for me male always end up as dark brown but female can be green, brown, or even black as adult.


----------



## Lee Slikkers

That is very cool, have you determined higher or lowwer humidity equal which color change (in your females)?

Black would be so stunning!


----------



## yen_saw

I didn't check the humidity gauge but noticed more green ghosts if i mist the enclosure more often particularly the one i kept with green fake leaves  .


----------



## Lee Slikkers

Thanks Yen...I can keep these 5 together if well fed without much risk of them eating each other, right?


----------



## Lee Slikkers

>


What feeder prey is pictured with the ghost?

Lee


----------



## yen_saw

Yes Lee, add some fake leaves in the container too, when each of them find their own comfy spot they seldom attack each other. Definately keep them well fed, i would separate them since you only have 5, it is up to you though (if you are willing to take the risk), but i have never seen this species kill each other at this stage. Not until L4/L5 if food source is limited.

I think Perry fed his ghost roaches.


----------



## Djoul

So many pictures... And all are so great !

Thank you for that, really nice.

I have not tried to breed this specie yet... But now I think I will start


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

Those are all beautiful mantises. I can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> Those are all beautiful mantises. I can't wait till I get mine.


DITTO MATE! :shock:


----------



## Morpheus uk

Took some more photos today and some ages ago i forgot about, ive failed miserably with these, i spent a small fortune on setting these up all to end up with 3 infertile females and some left over wings of males
















Some of the last photos b4 he was mauled  











This is the last female to mature, still a bit "wet" from shedding last night


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

> Those are all beautiful mantises. I can't wait till I get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO MATE! :shock:
Click to expand...

I got mine. They are amazing.


----------



## darkspeed

Here are my latest pics of our newest arrivals from Rebecca. Three tiny little Ghost nymphs. They are so photogenic, though all I have is a crappy little olympus stylus 710. It is nearlt impossible to get a clear shot when set up on super closeup macro. out of 100 shots i think I came away with 10 halfway decent pics and 5 of them are stoll a little blurry.


----------



## darkspeed

Well after alot of experimentation with this little camera, and my subject having grown enough for the autofocus to recognize it as the target of the shot I have come away with some pretty good shots...


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: you still take a bette pic than me!


----------



## darkspeed

Thanks Rebecca!

I just wonder how detrimental it is to be repeatedly flashed 75 or so times in order to come away with 9 or 10 good shots. Poor little guy had to have been seeing spots afterwards.


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: I shall have to get him a seeing eye mantis! You blinded the poor bugger! :blink:


----------



## darkspeed

One of my Ghosts finally reached adulthood....


----------



## macro junkie

wow..cant wait to see mine at adult..your pics are alot better now.great shots.


----------



## darkspeed

macro junkie said:


> wow..cant wait to see mine at adult..your pics are alot better now.great shots.


Coming from you thats a heck of a complement!! My camera has two close up shot settings, one that uses the flash and another that doesnt. However the one without a flash requires that you keep the camera extremely still or the foto will blur. Its a real pain cus those shots when done right produce good shots without having to blind your subject with flashes. The flash close up however alows you to literally stick your camera in the enclosure and snap some shots, cuz for some reason during the flash the shutter speed is faster and she shots almost never come out blurry.


----------



## yen_saw

Congrate Darkspeed!! Is your female turning adult soon? for this species i always prefer the male to mature 2 week ahead of female. Let me know if you need subadult or adult female i have extra. Best of luck, nice looking male and great pics!


----------



## Mantida

yen_saw said:


> Congrate Darkspeed!! Is your female turning adult soon? for this species i always prefer the male to mature 2 week ahead of female. Let me know if you need subadult or adult female i have extra. Best of luck, nice looking male and great pics!


Hey Yen, how come you prefer the male to mature first? I sped my females up and slowed my male down and he's at least 2 molts behind - bad or good?


----------



## yen_saw

Oh it is just me prefer to avoid female laying "empty" ooth too soon while waiting for the male to mature. Also not all male have the courage to mount on the female so need more time to get ready for pairing. THe optimum for me would be the male mature 2 week ahead of female. So by the time female is 3-4 week old the male will be pretty much ready for it.


----------



## darkspeed

yen_saw said:


> Congrate Darkspeed!! Is your female turning adult soon? for this species i always prefer the male to mature 2 week ahead of female. Let me know if you need subadult or adult female i have extra. Best of luck, nice looking male and great pics!


I could have sworn my other one was a male too... it has a tall skinny crown and long antenna, and just molted into sub adult last week. The male in the fotos has been an adult for almost a month now. If the younger of the two turns out for sure to be a male also, then I will definitely be in the market for a female, as I really want to try mating ghosts.

Thanks to you guys for the complements. I have fallen head over heels in love with this hobby.


----------

